# Brown thrasher-black racer fight



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2018)

Caught this scrap out in the edge of the yard the other day. Bird was protecting her nest against this 5 foot racer. It went on for over an hour till it finally got dark.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (May 24, 2018)

Wow great pictures Nic. That must have been interesting to watch.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 24, 2018)

Nature at its best, nice shots Nic.


----------



## brunofishing (May 24, 2018)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Great pic's Nic,,,, right place, right time,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2018)

Cool


----------



## wvdawg (May 24, 2018)

Great action shots Nick - thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustUs4All (May 24, 2018)

Did the eggs make it?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2018)

Good one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2018)

Very cool! Those are both critters with attitudes to start with. I bet that was a heckuva scrap.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Did the eggs make it?





They had already hatched, and since I haven`t heard any chirping from it since then, I suspect they ended up as supper for the snake that night.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 24, 2018)

Erraboddy gotta eat and the thrasher can make more birdies.


----------



## GAJoe (May 24, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## davidhelmly (May 25, 2018)

Great pictures Nic!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 25, 2018)

Very nice pics.


----------



## GLS (May 25, 2018)

Nice shots, Nic. Gil


----------



## BassFrye82 (May 25, 2018)

Great pics! Good for the snake it wasn't a mockingbird...those things are relentless and irritating as sin. Lol


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2018)

Thanks, ya`ll. This was some mighty fine entertainment to me.


----------

